Ask HN: Does anyone else also have a thick black line at the top of the screen? - eindiran
======
mindcrime
Yes, it's an HN tradition to acknowledge the passing of notable figures in the
community. On this particular occasion, the individual is Larry Tesler.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)

~~~
ChrisGranger
And/or Bert Sutherland.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667)

~~~
dhruvkar
And Peter Montgomery.

~~~
csixty4
This has been a tough week losing more than one of our industry pioneers.

------
PaulHoule
HN does that when somebody important to tech has died.

------
mr_overalls
Yes. Looks like the culprit is:

<td bgcolor="#000000"><img src="s.gif" width="0" height="5"></td>

------
thepete2
I was about to ask the same. I assumed it is because of Larry Tesler's death.

